# Canadian Events...Sticky



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

One of my close friends in the great white North has advised that the Canadian community could use this sticky. Feel free to post your shot-flyer-free, north of "the border", events here.

And take off...eh? You hosers. 

Chris


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Whoo hoo!!! Thanks eh?!


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> One of my close friends in the great white North has advised that the Canadian community could use this sticky. Feel free to post your shot-flyer-free, north of "the border", events here.
> 
> And take off...eh? You hosers.
> 
> Chris


You 'da Man, Chris! Thank you.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Good Deal!!!!


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Chris. You might get Tim Hortons as a sponser for doing this. Good stuff!


----------



## mcpoland (Apr 26, 2009)

Good on you, eh!


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Canadian Hunting Dog Forum up and running this morning


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

We love the atmosphere at, and locations of, Canadian Trials. Our trip to PEI a few years back was one of the best ever. We'll be back next year.


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Chris.
Georgian Bay HRC is holding a preliminary Upland on Sat Oct 27th. Two tests points for the preliminary do count. Premium is on HRC website or contat [email protected]
Also Lake Ontario HRC is holding a 2 day upland Nov 3 & 4th.


----------

